# Правильная форма глаголов после слова "если"



## foxsocks

Здравствуйте! Мы изучаем изпольнения слова "если" на уроки и хотят, чтобы я перевела предложения на русскый язык домашним заданием. Но есть пример, который я не хорошо понимаю.
Вот предложение на английском языке: "They will have a dog, if they move to a house"
Я не знаю, какой лучший перевод из этих:

1) У него будет собака, если они переедут в дом.
2) У него будет собака, если они переехали в дом.

Мне кажется, что первый лучше, чем второй, потому что люди, о которых предложение написанное, ещё не переехал. Таким образом, мы говорим о возможном будущеем случае и так что нужно будущая форма глагола.

Но я где-то прочитала, что "временная форма" глагола в часте предложения начинающемся с таким словом, как "если", кажится формы глагола в другом часте. На пример, в этом примере, люди доступят собаку ТОЛЬКО после того, как переехал. Переезд уже в прошлом и поэтому, я себе спрошу, если второй перевод не правилен.

Кто-нибуд может помочь мне, пожалуйста?


----------



## Vadim K

Could you please ask your question in English?

For the moment I can only say that the first translation is correct. The second one is not. But I am not sure that I have understood quite clear what you had wanted to say in the second part of your thread.


----------



## Awwal12

I'm afraid your text itself contains about 20 mistakes. Using English might prove more productive at the moment.

The first translation is correct and the second isn't, of course. (The tenses in both clauses relate to the moment of speech; both events belong to the plane of the future at that moment.)


----------



## foxsocks

Yes, of course... in the future I'll try to write in Russian (for practice) and then put what I mean to say in English underneath so that people can actually understand! Sorry about that!

I wanted to ask how to translate the sentence " They will have a dog, if they move to a house into Russian". I have two ideas, either " У него будет собака, если они переедут в дом" or "У него будет собака, если они переехали в дом".

I think the first one is better, as 'moving to a house' is something that the people in the sentence might do in the future, so it needs to be in the future tense. But I also think I remember reading somewhere that the tense of verbs in subordinate clauses is relative to the tense of the verb in the main clause and therefore, I have a doubt as to whether 'переехать' shouldn't be in the past tense after all, since moving house will come before getting a dog. 

I wanted to check which line of reasoning was correct. 

I hope this makes more sense now...thank you for your help


----------



## foxsocks

Awwal12 said:


> I'm afraid your text itself contains about 20 mistakes. Using English might prove more productive at the moment.
> 
> The first translation is correct and the second isn't, of course. (The tenses in both clauses relate to the moment of speech; both events belong to the plane of the future at that moment.)



Thanks so much Awwal12, that makes sense. 

Sorry for writing such an unclear message


----------



## Vadim K

foxsocks said:


> But I also think I remember reading somewhere that the tense of verbs in subordinate clauses is relative to the tense of the verb in the main clause and therefore, I have a doubt as to whether 'переехать' shouldn't be in the past tense after all, since moving house will come before getting a dog.



When you translate a conditional sentence of the type 1 into Russian (a conditional with a possible condition and its probable result), you should use the future tense in the both parts of the sentence, i.e. in the main clause and in the subordinate one, no matter what action will happen first.


----------



## Ruukr

foxsocks said:


> Вот предложение на английском языке:
> "They will have a dog, if they move to a house"
> 
> Я не знаю, какой лучший перевод из этих:
> 
> 1) У него них будет собака, если они переедут в дом.
> 2) У него будет собака, если они переехали в дом.
> 
> Мне кажется, что первый лучше, чем второй,


Почти правильно первый вариант, конечно. Почти, т.к. -они...
They will have a dog, if they move to a house.
1) У них будет собака, если они переедут в дом. ✓

Во втором варианте необходима частица -бы.
2) У них будет собака, если бы они переехали в дом.✓
They will have a dog, if they moved to a house.

Можно так сказать:
У них была бы собака, если бы они переехали в дом.
They would have a dog, if they moved to the house.


ps: а если: У него будет собака, если они передут в дом, то:
Не will have a dog, if they move to the house.
или :
У него была бы собака, если бы они переехали в дом, то:
He would have a dog, if they moved to the house.
(вместо -to, сейчас на английском думаю, можно поставить (я бы мог поставить) -into, тоже ).
(хотя, если поставить -into, то похоже, что собака у них уже есть, но она в доме, и она будет у него (в смысле он её увидит), если они переедут из квартиры в дом. )


----------



## Vadim K

Ruukr said:


> Во втором варианте необходима частица -бы.
> 2) У них будет собака, если бы они переехали в дом.✓
> They will have a dog, if they moved to a house.



На мой взгляд, оба предложенных выше предложения - и русское и английское - грамматически некорректны.


----------



## Ruukr

Vadim K said:


> When you translate a conditional sentence of the type 1 into Russian (a conditional with a possible condition and its probable result), you should use the future tense in the both parts of the sentence, i.e. in the main clause and in the subordinate one, no matter what action will happen first.


No, she didn't, if she use -if.


----------



## Vadim K

Ruukr said:


> No, she didn't, if she use -if.



I am not sure that I have understood right who is "_she_" and what she "_didn't_".


----------



## Maroseika

Ruukr said:


> 2) У них будет собака, если бы они переехали в дом.✓


There is probably a typo, because this phrase is impossible in Russian.


----------



## Ruukr

Vadim K said:


> I am not sure that I have understood right who is "_she_" and what she "_didn't_".


She - this is foxsocks. 
And you - have a look into grammatics with -if.


----------



## Vadim K

Maroseika said:


> There is probably a typo, because this phrase is impossible in Russian.



And as far as I know the phrase "_They *will *have a dog, if they *moved* to a house_" is impossible in English too.


----------



## Ruukr

Maroseika said:


> There is probably a typo, because this phrase is impossible in Russian.


Correct. It's should be paraphrased. 
Если бы они переехали в дом... Тогда у него была бы собака. 
If they moved into a house... Then he would have a dog.


----------



## Ruukr

Vadim K said:


> And as far as I know the phrase "_They *will *have a dog, if they *moved* to a house_" is impossible in English too.


I'm talking with them over 20 years - in common speech it is very often used.
Look:
If I have money, I will buy this car.
You can say like this:
I will buy this car, if I have money.
(но по нашему: ... если у меня будут деньги.)
and this is the same:
I will buy this car, if I had money.
(... если у меня были бы деньги). 

Why not???


----------



## Vadim K

Ruukr said:


> I'm talking with them over 20 years - in common speech it is very often used.
> Look:
> If I have money, I will buy this car.
> You can say like this:
> I will buy this car, if I have money.
> (но по нашему: ... если у меня будут деньги.)
> and this is the same:
> I will buy this car, if I had money.
> (... если у меня были бы деньги).
> 
> Why not???



There are five types of the conditional sentences in English (type 0, type 1, type 2, type 3 and mixed type). The construction which contains the _simple past_ in the conditional clause and the _simple future_ in the main clause doesn't fit any of them. You can find more information about the conditionals in English by clicking on the links below.

Conditional | English Grammar | EF

Mixed Conditionals | ENGLISH PAGE


----------



## Ruukr

Oh, Vadim K, thanks a lot, because i've never heard about... )))) 
But you have to learn how to use them....


----------



## JJXR

Hello, foxsocks.


foxsocks said:


> I wanted to ask how to translate the sentence " They will have a dog, if they move to a house into Russian". I have two ideas, either " У него будет собака, если они переедут в дом" or "У него будет собака, если они переехали в дом".


Only "переедут" is correct there. However, the version with "переехали" is grammatical, and if used in the right context, it would make sense.

Here's my take on the versions of your sentence that have been mentioned by the others:

_1. У него *будет *собака, если они *переедут* в дом._

This is a correct sentence. In English, it is an example of a first conditional. It translates to: "He will have a dog if they move to a house."

_2. У него *была бы* собака, если *бы* они *переехали* в дом._

This is also a correct sentence. In English, it is called either a second conditional or a third conditional.

If it's a second conditional, then it can be interpreted like this (other interpretations may also be possible): the speaker finds it unlikely that they will move to a house, so he/she finds it unlikely that he will have a dog. Thus, it is a remote version of sentence #1. It translates to: "He would have a dog if they were to move to a house."

If it's a third conditional, then it translates to: "He would have had a dog if they had moved to a house."

_3. У него *будет* собака, если они *переехали* в дом._

This is also a correct sentence. It is an open past conditional. This is how I would interpret it: "Either they have moved to a house or they haven't. If they have, he will have a dog." Which translates to this: "Либо они переехали в дом, либо нет. Если да, то у него будет собака."

_4. У него* будет *собака, если *бы* они *переехали* в дом._

To me, as a native Russian speaker, this means that the speaker of the sentence is in doubt as to whether or not they will move to a house, but if they do, he will almost certainly have a dog. From what I know, that mix of tenses is considered incorrect in English. However, I would find the sentence acceptable in colloquial Russian. It sounds fine to me. Perhaps, it might not sound as good if other verbs were used.


foxsocks said:


> На пример, в этом примере, люди доступят собаку ТОЛЬКО после того, как переехал.


Both these sentences are correct:

_5. У него *будет* собака только после того, как они *переехали* в дом.
6. У него *будет* собака только после того, как они *переедут* в дом._

In this case, it is possible to use either form. Because of the words "только после того, как" the speaker has an option of looking forward to the event as well as back from it. The fact that the event is in the future doesn't really matter.


----------



## Awwal12

JJXR said:


> 5. У него *будет* собака только после того, как они *переехали* в дом.


I just struggle to imagine an appropriate context for that (with "только" in particular).


JJXR said:


> However, I would find the sentence acceptable in colloquial Russian. It sounds fine to me.


Which is strange. Normally if one part of the conditional sentence is in the conjunctive mood, the other is too.


----------



## Vadim K

JJXR said:


> _У него *будет* собака, если они *переехали* в дом.
> У него* будет *собака, если *бы* они *переехали* в дом.
> У него *будет* собака только после того, как они *переехали* в дом._



If someone told me these phrases, I would decide that this person isn't a native Russian speaker. Or at least he/she has left Russia long ago. Because I have never heard of anybody talking like this in Russia.


----------



## Awwal12

Vadim K said:


> If someone told me these phrases, I would decide that this person isn't a native Russian speaker.


The first one is actually understandable: although he still doesn't have the dog, the fact that they have moved makes it possible and he'll have it in the future (probably soon enough); ~"раз они переехали в дом, у него будет собака".


----------



## Vadim K

Awwal12 said:


> "раз они переехали в дом, у него будет собака".



В таком виде и смысле - да, безусловно, это воспринимается без проблем. Но при этом немного меняется смысл предложения. И мне кажется, что если строить подобное предложение с "_если_", то, скорее всего, в большинстве случаев для передачи аналогичного смысла будут добавлены частица "_уж_" и местоимение "_то_" или наречие "_точно_" по выбору: "_Если уж они переехали в дом, (то) теперь у него (точно) будет собака_".


----------



## JJXR

JJXR said:


> _2. У него *была бы* собака, если *бы* они *переехали* в дом._
> 
> This is also a correct sentence. In English, it is called either a second conditional or a third conditional.


I forgot to mention that the quoted sentence can also be a mixed conditional:

_У него *была бы* собака (сейчас), если *бы* они *переехали* в дом (например, неделю назад)._

That is:

_He *would have* a dog (now) if they *had moved* to a house (for example, a week ago)._


Awwal12 said:


> I just struggle to imagine an appropriate context for that (with "только" in particular).


I think it can be used in the same context as sentence #5. For me, sentence #6 just emphasizes that the moving has to be finished first, only then will he have a dog. This is what I would imagine if I heard it: at some point in the future, when they've finished moving to a house, he will have a dog.


----------



## Maroseika

For me, # 4 and 5 are understandable, but ungrammatical. 
Cf.:
_Я пойду на работу после того, как ты легла спать. 
Я пойду на работу, если бы ты легла спать_.


----------



## Awwal12

Vadim K said:


> В таком виде и смысле - да, безусловно, это воспринимается без проблем. Но при этом немного меняется смысл предложения. И мне кажется, что если строить подобное предложение с "_если_", то, скорее всего, в большинстве случаев для передачи аналогичного смысла будут добавлены частица "_уж_"


Голое "если" обычно подразумевает, что говорящему неизвестно точно, переехали они или нет (ср. "если они переехали, у него будет собака, а если не переехали, то не будет"). "Раз" или уступительное "если уж" - подразумевают, что для него это факт (я не случайно поставил значок "~"). Однако логическая связь между событиями и их временное соотношение те же (событие в прошлом, выраженное придаточным предложением,  обуславливает событие в будущем, выраженное главным предложением).


----------



## Vadim K

Awwal12 said:


> Голое "если" обычно подразумевает, что говорящему неизвестно точно, переехали они или нет (ср. "если они переехали, у него будет собака, а если не переехали, то не будет"). "Раз" или уступительное "если уж" - подразумевают, что для него это факт (я не случайно поставил значок "~"). Однако логическая связь между событиями и их временное соотношение те же (событие в прошлом, выраженное придаточным предложением,  обуславливает событие в будущем, выраженное главным предложением).



Теперь понял. Действительно, существует ситуация, при которой конструкция предложения "_У него будет собака, если они переехали в дом_" не звучит странно. Не понял этого сначала. И, судя по всему, в английском это будет конструкция _Conditional Type 1_ с _Present Perfect_ в if-clause: "_If they have moved to a house, he will have a dog"_.


----------



## JJXR

JJXR said:


> 5. У него *будет* собака только после того, как они *переехали* в дом.
> 6. У него *будет* собака только после того, как они *переедут* в дом.


Я считаю, что обе формы корректны. Можно рассуждать с позиции, что событие уже произошло к определенному моменту в будущем, а также с позиции, что событие уже произойдет к этому моменту. Главное, чтобы не было логических противоречий. Так, в диалоге №1 можно использовать "переедут" или "переехали" (обе формы корректны). В диалоге №2, на мой взгляд, можно использовать только "переедут".


> *Диалог №1:*
> 
> _Петя: "Саша, ты мне вчера сказал, что должен с ним встретиться завтра. Ты говорил, что завтра, возможно, они уже переедут в новый дом и у него будет собака."
> 
> Саша: "Верно! К тому моменту, когда мы завтра встретимся, если они *переехали* в дом, то у него *будет* собака, а если не переехали, тогда еще не будет."
> 
> Саша: "Верно! К тому моменту, когда мы завтра встретимся, если они *переедут* в дом, то у него *будет* собака, а если не переедут, тогда еще не будет." _





> *Диалог №2:*
> 
> _Петя: "Саша, ты мне вчера сказал, что должен с ним встретиться завтра. Ты говорил, что он тебе завтра скажет, что они решили насчет переезда в новый дом в следующем месяце. Насколько я знаю, ему пообещали подарить собаку в случае переезда."
> 
> Саша: "Да, когда я его увижу, он мне скажет. И таки да, если они *переедут*, то у него *будет* собака, а если решили не переезжать, тогда - не будет."
> 
> Саша: "Да, когда я его увижу, он мне скажет. И таки да, если они *переехали*, то у него *будет* собака, а если решили не переезжать, тогда - не будет." _


С другой стороны, версия с крестиком тоже была бы корректной, на мой взгляд, если бы ее использовать так:


> *Диалог №3:*
> 
> _Петя: "Так переехали они или еще нет, не знаешь? По идее должны были уже переехать."
> 
> Саша: "Завтра я все узнаю, когда с ним встречусь. Если они *переехали*, то у него *будет* собака, а если решили не переезжать, тогда - не будет."  _


----------



## JJXR

Maroseika said:


> _Я пойду на работу, если бы ты легла спать_.


_Я *пойду* на работу, если *бы* ты *легла* спать._

Это предложение мне говорит, что я, и не сомневайся, пошел бы на работу, если бы ты легла спать.

_Я *пошел бы* на работу, если* бы* ты* легла* спать_. 

Это предложение мне говорит, что я пошел бы на работу, если бы ты легла спать.


----------



## Maroseika

JJXR said:


> _Я *пойду* на работу, если *бы* ты *легла* спать._
> Это предложение мне говорит, что я, и не сомневайся, пошел бы на работу, если бы ты легла спать.


Не могу с вами согласиться. Это предложение просто неправильно.


----------



## Vovan

JJXR said:


> _Я *пойду* на работу, если *бы* ты *легла* спать._
> 
> Это предложение мне говорит, что я, и не сомневайся, пошел бы на работу, если бы ты легла спать.


С союзом "при условии, если/что/чтобы..." предложение будет выглядеть/звучать более литературно. Например:
_Я пойду на работу (,но) при условии, чтобы ты легла спать._​См. пример здесь: Как пишется «при условии, что / если / чтобы». Cправочник по пунктуации.
Еще примеры: 
_Я тебе расскажу , но при условии , чтобы ты меня не прерывал. _(Григорий Цеплиович. Разговор с самим собой.)​_Я готов <...> исполнять всякие другие работы на тебя при условии, чтобы ты охранял святую церковь и меня самого от разорителей и лихих людей.  _(М. П. Алексеев. Аллегорическая дидактическая поэзия XIV в.)​_Старик Канда сказал, что дочь отдаст замуж, но при условии, чтобы ты сходил на небо и достал свет от солнца. _(В. К. Арсеньев. Мифы, легенды, предания и сказки народов Дальнего Востока.)​


----------

